# Fuel Gauge Adaption 2010 Jetta



## cktuttle (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been trying to recalibrate my fuel gauge. It is very non linear. I have read that calibration errors are cumulative. The top ½ of the tank gets around 220 miles and the bottom half gets more like 180. I know this is a very common complaint.
In any case, I have seen write-up on recalibrating via adaption. The write ups I have seen mention changing the stored value from between 120 and 136 with 120 being the default value. I think this was for MK IV cars.
On my car, when I get to the adaption channel, I see the screen attached. As you can see the value is 0.0 in what looks like degrees.
Rather than just try a new value of let’s say .9 degrees. I am hoping someone can explain the adaption values .
http://i915.photobucket.com/al...n.png
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The general idea behind this correction was to have the reserve limit properly set and not necessarily if the gauge shows "full" or like in this case that one half is actually more than the other half. So even though the values to input have changed the actual idea behind it hasn't and from what I read the thing you want to get done is IMO not possible because VW hasn't designed this mechanism to accomplish what you are looking for.


----------



## cktuttle (Jan 20, 2003)

Sebastian, 

Thanks for your comments. I agree that VW never intended to use this adaption to correct a non linear fuel gauge but it is so annoying to have a otherwise precisely engineered car be so sloppy in displaying fuel level. In any case I don't mind experiment a bit to come up with a fix especially because I have heard a lot of VWs have this problem. I have done a lot of tweaks with my VCDS but I am hesitant to change this adaption value without knowing more about it. 
Do you know the outside high and low values or anything more about the procedure? 

Chris


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

What you've got there is a cluster which uses the brand-new UDS protocol; we have effectively zero documentation for those, aside from what's already incorporated in VCDS. So at present, we are not able to explain the adaptation values. 

It's possible Dana might be willing to play with this channel in her car 2010 GTI to see how it reacts, but she has the rest of the week off. 

-Uwe-


----------



## cktuttle (Jan 20, 2003)

Uwe,

Thanks for the reply. If Dana could poke around I would appreciate any insight she could give. I'd be happy to experiment with different settings as well to further the documentation but don't want to do anything that's not reversible.

On another note, I sent in my auto scan and label files to Sebastian. Are there are any other scans or tweaks I could try to further the documentation of other modules? I would be glad to help out with that as well. So far I have enabled coming home, key fob widow operation, enabled all doors unlock with one remote press and changed the comfort lane change to 4 flashes.

To clarify, it seems that the 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg is a transitional model. Is my car a MkV with some of the modules updated? Sort of a MKV.5 ? I know that module 46 functions have been merged into module 9 for instance. Is there a list of what modules are the same as previous MkVs and which are different?

Chris


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

The electronics in that car are essentially "Mk.6".

Of course the Mk.6 isn't an all-new platform like the Mk.5 was in any case..

-Uwe-


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is not just VW . Every car is like that . I have 2 Mitsubishi Mirages and my dad has one . They do same thing.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

cktuttle said:


> Uwe,
> Thanks for the reply. If Dana could poke around I would appreciate any insight she could give. I'd be happy to experiment with different settings as well to further the documentation but don't want to do anything that's not reversible.
> Chris


Hi Chris. We have not received many questions or much feedback on this. I will play with this and see what happens, but it may take a week or so of normal driving to determine what the effects of the fuel gauge and / or correction of consumption really do. Feel free to shoot us an email if I don't update this within that amount of time.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I've done some testing on a '10 Gti. The Instrument cluster adaptation results are: 

"Display correction of consumptions and operating range" found in Adaptation, from the instrument cluster. The value should be 100% from the factory. 

Increasing the adaptation value lowered the Mpg data displayed on the MFA. So, If you want to lower the average MPG displayed on the dash, try increasing the adaptation value to 102% -> 105%. 

If you wanted to Increase the Mpg on the display, lower the Adaptation value to 95% -> 98%. 

--- 

"Display correction of fuel gauge" found in Adaptation, from the instrument cluster. 

By default, this was set to 0.0*. The Max adaptation values are +/- 10. The total range of fuel gauge movement was near 1/8th tank. 

Increasing the value to 10*, makes the needle raise by approx. 1/16th tank. 
Lowering the value to -10*, makes the needle lower by approx. 1/16th tank. 

I dug into this and believe that the sender in the tank has a normal operation range of 70Ω -> 270Ω. 

A Full tank should read near 70Ω. Empty tank = 270Ω. You could check the actual resistance with a DVOM at the fuel level sensor in the tank -OR- By using Advanced Measuring Values, check "Fuel Level Sensor 1" (138). 

--- 

However, I don't think any adaptation modifications are going to correct your concern. If you change the correction of fuel gauge, the actual needle range may become corrupted. After filling up, the tank may not read full, or worse..the empty tank range may not read correctly resulting in the vehicle running out of fuel. 

It's possible that the fuel level sensor "G" is faulty. I really haven't noticed any issues with mine. The car only gets 27Mpg, so I don't stress myself out by monitoring this. It displays "Please Refuel" and I find myself filling the tank quite often!


----------



## cktuttle (Jan 20, 2003)

Dana, 

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I have no problem tweaking and making empirical observations to zero in a solution. My concern is over your use of the word corrupted. Do you mean a temporary non accuracy in the gauge as to not reading full or empty at the right time or do you mean permanently adapted to a value where it will never read full or empty accurately? I'll look at the advanced measuring values as you describe to try and determine if there is a problem with the sender. I have searched this problem and it's fairly common on this car. Just like it's fairly common for 1.8T's to eat coils. My point being I would love to not only fix my problem but possibly uncover a faulty design that's endemic. 

BTW I get 27 mpg as well. I drive a lot of highway, but at a fairly high speed. I have the DSG. My tailpipe is black with soot. I have never had a fuel injected car blacken the tailpipe like this. Do you feel like there may be a link between fuel mileage being somewhat low and the sooty-ness? 

Chris


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Chris,

I meant corrupted in a temporary, calibration way. If I was to edit that, I would use "Out of Calibration" instead.  

I don't think any damage could occur unless... You had a full tank of fuel and the gauge was also reading full, going into adaptation and increasing this to a larger value could peg the needle and possibly cause damage. I suppose the same could apply if the vehicle was completely out of fuel and you attempted to decrease the value beyond empty.

The Old School fuel gauge reading adaptation procedure (MK4/B5 style) was to remove all fuel from the tank. Add 7 to 9 Liters of fuel to the tank, depending on the "Reserve" level as per the repair and owner's manual. Set the adaptation of the fuel gauge within the middle of the Red graduations. After the fuel gauge was calibrated, there was a MFI procedure which had an adjustment range of 85% - 115% and I do not remember which way was +/-.

--

I also have the DSG in a 4 Door Gti, 18" wheels, etc. I will say that it's not a light weight in comparison to my '02 1.8T Manual trans. Gti at 33.+ MPG. 

The tail pipes do soot up quickly on the new car but I haven't had the emissions actually checked. PA dropped the tailpipe test on 1996 (OBD-II) and newer cars in 2004. Having the old IM testing equipment is very rare around here. I would say less than half of the local shops still have one..and I might look like a fool requesting a tail pipe test on a 2010.

I wonder what the Mpg will do after chipping. Waterfest is coming up soon, which means show special pricing.


----------



## Largecar (Oct 9, 2012)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I've done some testing on a '10 Gti. The Instrument cluster adaptation results are:
> 
> "Display correction of consumptions and operating range" found in Adaptation, from the instrument cluster. The value should be 100% from the factory.
> 
> ...


I seem to be about 8% high on my mileage readings (compared to hand figuring) and tried to correct it by doing the steps listed above. 17 Instruments/adaptation-10/display correction of consumtions and operating range/new value 105, new-old value screen/ uninitulized controller warning/ check yes/workshop identifcation error / OK/ value out of range............. I tried different values from .01 to five, I even tried minus values with no better results. I am sure it is my rookieness in using VCDS so what is my next step. So what should the workshop identifacation by?

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807

Friday,23,November,2012,16:55:59:47158

Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 44 47 56

VIN: 3VWLL7AJ9CM026390 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 EG HW: 03L 907 309 AA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 1590 
Revision: 12H14--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74C914C2170319B835D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 A HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2705 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001105081061
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 1713034E263592A0F0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B400C492400008D0E02ED92190042A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BDB3FFEFA5D56C0747

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0802 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0148571123
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01018
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BD7DE9A8D5E80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AQ HW: 5C0 820 047 AQ
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0203 
Revision: 2001010S Serial number: 00000000493878
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FC31BAE7E253A60C8F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 E HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 04371214111142
Coding: 7A994BBF28EB2E0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030A000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: 2F43DBAE7EA57A6088F

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTM014M2D 
Coding: 00003936
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3449D4C29F8359B8F5D

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100006A8Z0S
Coding: 303241

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME182B6560ZZZW

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME2B04265FZZZ$

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME444D5411ZZZP

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME514D5711ZZZR

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME410B1712ZZZL

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME2A031712ZZZL

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 951 A HW: 5C6 920 951 A
Component: KOMBI H04 0604 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270A01
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 297735B64841145056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345
VCID: F0C198D2231BA598515

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0604 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00118
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF58ABA0DC75F481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000144042004
Coding: 4900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E7DC6AA71AF7368839

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660318597 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 297735B64041145056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H32 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8461464
Coding: 040904410100060000001000
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 236B279E2A6DCE001C7

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

2 Faults Found:
1048646 - Rear View Camera 
B1102 31 [009] - No Signal
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 168
Mileage: 34973 km
Date: 2014.14.16
Time: 09:59:39

1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 
B11CF 53 [009] - Deactivated
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 8984 km
Date: 2006.14.27
Time: 10:38:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3449D4C2578359B8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 3T0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 456 B HW: 3T0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp10K H06 0362 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP225319934040
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3_VW36.rod
VCID: 3041D8D26B9B6598915

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks

LC


----------

